# Brown sludge on my filter?



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

So, I just cleaned my whole tank again. I took out all of the ornaments and started to brush off the brown algae (which was turning black). I took out the filter and when I pulled it out I noticed almost the whole filter was full of brown sludge (just caked on). I threw it out and began to wash out the casing of where the filter goes in, and using the white wire brush to go in the tube where the water hits the wheel. I have never seen it THAT dirty. *I thought maybe it was from over feeding?*

*So maybe the filter was so clogged it was causing the brown algae, is this possible? *

I also left out some ornaments as I realized it's just to much to have in the tank. Way to much stuff to clean too often. I spaced things out more and arranged it so that the fish are still fine. I don't want to have to deal with that problem again.

The good thing is, I found one oto still alive, and none of the other fish have been harmed or show signs of sickness for months now.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I get brown sludge in the filters too. Don't worry about it too much-just rinse it out gently with old tank water. The fish seem to enjoy it if it gets loose in the tank. They eat it very quickly.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yep, brown algae and/or uneaten food.


----------

